# before and after pictures



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

This is the deer I killed the opening weekend of bow season. 
I need to know where to take him to get him scored. His main beam on the messed up side does some weird things and I have no idea where to start on him.

thanks


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I think a certified scorer would scratch his head on that one, thats some serious junk there...WW


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

2cool.....good luck on the score.....


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

When you find someone give me a holler, I got one I have been curious about as well. He has 13 scorable points, but this is the most I can get in a picture.

Would have been nice to have seen the ones he broke off his left side, it is a pretty big area where they split off, we are guessing about like the right side.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

He will be difficult to score....but who cares!!!! What a cool deer. I would love to have one like that. Score is over rated anyway.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

I could care less about the score--I am more curious as to how you would go about scroing it.

I don't remember who it was but somebody PM'd that they would score it for me back when I put it up on the other post about first weekend. unfortunately I erased it by mistake.

thanks


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

i think he would score a spot on my wall... lol


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

agteacher - that was me that pm'd you. I will be happy to score him for you (certified for Buckmasters, but can tell you P&Y/B&C). 

Will score yours too if you like Screeminreel. 

With what I do for a livin', this is my busiest time of year, and personally busy through Jan. If ya'll can hold till then, my scheduale loosens (big time) 'round Feb.-March. 

Would be glad to measure them. More complicated then typicals, but I've scored many similar.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :smile:
> 
> agteacher - that was me that pm'd you. I will be happy to score him for you (certified for Buckmasters, but can tell you P&Y/B&C).
> 
> ...


you bet just let me know when would like to do it.

thanks


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

A friend of mine shot this one with a bow last year on our place. We also scratched our heads on how to score it. We conferred with another friend who is a game warden and has been to "scoring school" He said on the nontypical side pick the beam, which I can see what I would consider the beam by looking at the picture to get your beam length and mass measurements. Then just measure the other tines as you normally would.

This buck scored 142 if I remember right.


----------

